# Dark Sable GSD



## K9123 (Mar 9, 2012)

Hello I am looking for a breeder that sells healthy good looking back sable GSDs. I have done some research but I wanted to get someone else opinion on wheather Alpine K-9, Kraftwreck or Spartanville are reputable breeders. Temperament is very important to me as well....any advise would sure help me a lot.

THANKS!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

German Shepherd breeder, German Shepherd puppies,  Czech German Shepherd Puppies, 815-787-4618


Home - ~ Zwinger vom Ara Haus ~


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

What are your plans for the dog? Do you want a working dog? A sport dog? A personal protection dog? A family pet? Higher or lower energy levels? Higher or lower drive for work? What kind of aggression thresholds?


----------



## K9123 (Mar 9, 2012)

I have trained dogs for 9 yrs but due to me working third shift for now I want a companion dog...I do have plans to train the dog but my training plan would consist of me working at home with the dog and maybe going once a week to the training club i belong to. I want a dog that will work for me when i need it to but it also has to be calm mannered when i have to work such weird hrs.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

What area of the country are you in?


----------



## K9123 (Mar 9, 2012)

I am willing to pay a good amount but I want to find a good reputable breeder that will know what i want....I have never owned a GSD I have always had sporting breeds but Im looking for something new and the GSD seemed to be a good fit what i am looking for.


----------



## K9123 (Mar 9, 2012)

Usa


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

K9123 said:


> Usa


USA is not an area of the country. USA is the country.

I'm not looking for your home address, but a state or major metro area would be nice to help find a breeder.


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

legendaryK9 specializes in dark sables mainly czech/ddr lines.

here is one breeding that is very interesting. Again it depends on what you are looking to do with the pup. I am not sure when this breeding will happen but it will be done sometime this year.

Line-breeding for the progeny of Pardal z Jirkova dvora and ZVV1 Pretty Venusina Sopka - German Shepherd Dog

I know another breeder that has this breeding that should happen this month I believe. There might be some dark sables in it.

Line-breeding for the progeny of SG Cerberus Modrý Safír and Leika z Morisvillu - German Shepherd Dog


Good luck


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

I just read that you are new to GSD's. These 2 breedings maybe too much dog for you as a first time owner.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Ace952 said:


> I just read that you are new to GSD's. These 2 breedings maybe too much dog for you as a first time owner.


Yeah, someone working the third shift who just wants a pet that can be calm in the house and is new to GSDs can easily get more than they bargained for if they go looking for a dark sable dog. . . there are others that would work well of course, but there are plenty out there that wouldn't be good for the OP's situation.


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

I think they can find the right dark sable but you got to find the right breeding that will have some balance and the dog will have a on/off switch. They will need to talk to a few breeders and see what they say about the type of dog they produce.


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

K9123 said:


> Hello I am looking for a breeder that sells healthy good looking back sable GSDs. I have done some research but I wanted to get someone else opinion on wheather Alpine K-9, Kraftwreck or Spartanville are reputable breeders. Temperament is very important to me as well....any advise would sure help me a lot.
> 
> THANKS!


Any good breeder will do, just let them know what qualities you want in the dog. Contrary to popular belief, dark sables are not always high drive, hard to control dogs, it is just a color. A good breeder will match you up with the type of dog you are looking for.


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Melody Middleton from Germelhaus kennels has a few pups on the ground and a couple are lovely dark sable with wonderful temperaments!

germelhaus.com


----------



## K9123 (Mar 9, 2012)

That breeder looks pretty good thank you ....n r black sables suppost to be more high drive?


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

K9123 said:


> That breeder looks pretty good thank you ....n r black sables suppost to be more high drive?


No, it is just a color. There are high drive, medium drive and seriously low drive dark sables just like any other color.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Packen said:


> Any good breeder will do, just let them know what qualities you want in the dog. *Contrary to popular belief, dark sables are not always high drive, hard to control dogs, it is just a color.* A good breeder will match you up with the type of dog you are looking for.


Which is exactly why Ace and I said that there are some that will work and some that won't. With any lines, for any situation, there are some that will work and some that won't. Any time your primary motivation is color you can end up with the wrong dog.


Mellodee at Germelhaus does have nice dogs. If I were in the market at the moment, she'd be on my short list.


----------



## K9123 (Mar 9, 2012)

have any of you guys heard of Kraftwreck or Alpine german shepherds?


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

[email protected]

hahaha......from what I hear that should be the correct spelling.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Do a search. . . there's a huge long mini-novel thread on Alpine K9 somewhere.

Edit: never mind I found it: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/144168-hans-prager-alpine-k9.html

From what I have read and heard, Hans does not mostly breed or sell pets. I believe he does more working/personal protection type dogs. Others may know more though.


----------



## Kamahi (Feb 27, 2010)

Schone Stadt German Shepherds - European Working lines

That is where I got my black sable GSD, Iorek (out of Ali/Elsa "T" litter-I believe there will be a repeat breeding sometime this spring), and I couldn't be happier with his looks/temperament! He is *super* confident and up until a couple months ago loved everyone he came into contact with. He is starting to be a little more "watchful" of people, but since he is from DDR lines I am going to assume it will be approximately 3-5 years before he is truly "protective" of anyone. He is not "super high drive" but not really low drive either, so somewhere in the middle!

Plus, his breeder(s) are very nice people, easy to talk to, and when I was indecisive about which litter/puppy to go with they helped me out big time! IMO I ended up with the perfect puppy for me and couldn't be happier with how he is developing, both in schutzhund training, and it doesn't hurt that he is easy on the eyes as well!  It also helps that they have such nice dogs!


----------



## K9123 (Mar 9, 2012)

Is he a pretty good house dog? I have a bull terrier that is CRAZYYYY any where he goes all he want to do is constantly play and is a go go go type of dog....lol he just cant seem to relax.


----------



## K9123 (Mar 9, 2012)

Ive never owned a GSD but i have heard they are a pretty around good dog if u buy one from the right breeder.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

A lot of GSDs do tend to be go-go-go type dogs. You need to be really clear with your breeder about what you're looking for.


----------



## K9123 (Mar 9, 2012)

Really so they are pretty hyper huh?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

They aren't hyper, but a working breed that likes to stay active. They need to keep their mind active because of their intelligence. Body exercise is important too to have a well balance.


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

they need to have a off/on switch. If you don't walk them for 2 days they shouldn't be tearing up your house either. Nor should you walk them for over a hour and when you get home they can't settle down and are constantly moving. No bueno, IMO.


----------



## K9123 (Mar 9, 2012)

see thats what i was looking for i am very active i have 2 other dogs n i take them swimming n hiking n ill either roller blade or bike with them...my vizsla is extremely hyper but if he is in the house he will sleep if his outside he will make circles around my other dog n he never gets tired... n thats what im looking for in a GSD.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

If you've got the time, here's a great read regarding alpinek9, Hans, and the way he runs his business.

Look at these hips - Page 1 - German Shepherd Dog


----------



## K9123 (Mar 9, 2012)

sure ill take a look at it...is that where u got ur dog from


----------



## K9123 (Mar 9, 2012)

WOW so that was one of Alpine puppies? I didnt read all of it so i did not see if thats where she got the puppy from.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

No, my dog's not from Alpinek9/Hans. My only experience I have with that kennel is from what I've read or heard.

Read that thread if you're seriously considering them. That's my only advice since breeder bashing is against the rules here.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

K9123 said:


> see thats what i was looking for i am very active i have 2 other dogs n i take them swimming n hiking n ill either roller blade or bike with them...my vizsla is extremely hyper but if he is in the house he will sleep if his outside he will make circles around my other dog n he never gets tired... n thats what im looking for in a GSD.


My dark sable GSD will not calm down as long as he can see his ball. I have to pick up his balls and put them where he cannot see them; then he will lie down.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Emoore said:


> I have to pick up his balls and put them where he cannot see them; then he will lie down.


HA! I do the same thing with Lucy. I even have to switch the places where I hide her ball or rag because she'll just stare and whine if she knows or smells where I hid them.


----------



## K9123 (Mar 9, 2012)

O wow ok hmmm thank you for showing me this


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I think a couple people here on the board have a dog from AlpineK9. I think Megan's Glock is from them, but I could be wrong.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

You can also check out a few breeders on this forum....
Cliff, Chris, Christine, Sue, Carmen, Lee, Chuck & Kelly....they all breed WLs dogs....and I'm sure they have the sable color variant.
...I also think that Doc has sable dogs (?)...but I don't know his website address.

Also.....check out: www.gildafk9s.com & www.justk9s.com ......both breeders also have some very nice breedings coming up.

*Perhaps someone can post the websites of the forum breeders that I mentioned......I don't know them all off the top of my head.....and I don't want to leave anyone out.
Thanks.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

This is a good place to check out breeder announcements ofupcoming litters, and dogs for sale, not sure if you have to be approved by admin on that page or if it is by invitation. https://www.facebook.com/groups/137571126295922/


----------



## Ronda (Aug 23, 2010)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> I think a couple people here on the board have a dog from AlpineK9. I think Megan's Glock is from them, but I could be wrong.


 
Megan's lovely Glock is from Grand Canyon K9 I believe.

My girl, Saphira is from Alpine K9. I heart her like crazy. :wub: She has lots of go, go, go! Great for Ring and while she's good in the house, she has to have something to keep her busy and occupied in the house. Saphira just doesn't chill on the couch without a kong wubba or something to put in her mouth.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Here's where I got my girl, my husband got his male, plus 3 other people in our club have dogs from here. All are pleased (especially me LOL).

Hillview Kennels - German Shepherd Breeders


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Ronda said:


> Megan's lovely Glock is from Grand Canyon K9 I believe.
> 
> My girl, Saphira is from Alpine K9. I heart her like crazy. :wub: She has lots of go, go, go! Great for Ring and while she's good in the house, she has to have something to keep her busy and occupied in the house. Saphira just doesn't chill on the couch without a kong wubba or something to put in her mouth.


I knew I got mixed up!lol. He is so gorgeous!!


----------



## vomhundhaus (Mar 9, 2012)

****** link and comment removed by ADMIN*****


----------



## K9123 (Mar 9, 2012)

Thank you everyone for ur imput I really do appreciate it


----------



## VonKromeHaus (Jun 17, 2009)

I personally wouldn't buy from Kraftwerk. Just my PERSONAL opinion. A quick google search will provide you with plenty of information regarding the kennel.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

K9123 said:


> see thats what i was looking for i am very active i have 2 other dogs n i take them swimming n hiking n ill either roller blade or bike with them...my vizsla is extremely hyper but if he is in the house he will sleep if his outside he will make circles around my other dog n he never gets tired... n thats what im looking for in a GSD.


That is my boy Mauser to a T. Outside he wants to run and play and will fetch till the cows come home (heck - he'd DRIVE them home for me).

Inside the house he lays on the couch with us, sleeps under my husbands desk or plays with my Chinese Crested puppies.

He WILL obsess if he finds a ball in the house but we just put them all away and there's no problem.

He is GREAT with my pack - which includes 2 other intact males - but has become somewhat dog reactive.

LOVES to swim, too!!

Here he is with his Dam:










I don't know if Trish is breeding anymore but I just wanted to let you know you CAN find a dark sable that doesn't have off-the-wall drives.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

K9123 said:


> see thats what i was looking for i am very active i have 2 other dogs n i take them swimming n hiking n ill either roller blade or bike with them...my vizsla is extremely hyper but if he is in the house he will sleep if his outside he will make circles around my other dog n he never gets tired... n thats what im looking for in a GSD.


This describes my Bella also. She is dark sable, dad is DDR, mom is west.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Again, to follow up what emoore said. What are you looking for in a puppy/dog and your approx location? Active family and in the NW? etc.

Health, temperament, w/o faults etc should be a main aspect. But, what you are looking for will help people on the board recommend a fit.


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

Sue - I just came across your dog Tarnoki and I am a fan.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Thank you 

Now just my dog as of 5 weeks ago . He was trained, titled by Gabor and LOVES him. Sometimes, to my detriment .


----------



## K9123 (Mar 9, 2012)

I am look for a puppy that is dark sable...I have trained dogs for several years, I got a a CD on my 6 month old vizsla Ive done several dog sports. Obedience, agility, conformation. I have only known sporting breeds but I am looking for GSD because they seem to be a good dog. Right now since I work alot i want a family dog for now, but i will be going to my training club about once a week then the rest of the training will have to be from home. I would like a calm dog but can be active when I need it to be. I live in Ohio area and I train with a woman who breeds shepherds but her dogs look like they have alot of hip problems and i know the breed is known to have tons of problems so I want a healthy pup also that wouldnt grow up and 5 yrs from now have something seriously wrong with it


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

Puppies are a crap shoot. No breeder can guarantee your pup will be free of HD. If you want to make sure your dog doesn't have HD then get a 1 year old that has had prelims done.


----------



## rshkr (Feb 9, 2012)

K9123 said:


> her dogs look like they have alot of hip problems


how do you know that?


----------



## K9123 (Mar 9, 2012)

I dont for sure but the way they walk they look like they have some serious problems with there hips....i work at a vet n no dog should walk the way those dogs do.


----------

